

Validation in JavaScript – Emails, Letters and Empty Input Textbox - PatriciaLopes
http://mrbool.com/validation-in-javascript-emails-letters-and-empty-input-textbox/25472

======
Piskvorrr
Hmm. I'm pretty sure that the regex used will throw out many perfectly valid
e-mail addresses - for example, "tom@Yahoo.com." is a well-formed e-mail
address (albeit in unusual notation), yet the author parades it as an example
of an invalid one. Also, some of the characters in the local part are
explicitly allowed - "(" and ")", amongst others.

This seriously undermines the credibility of the author.

